
Security keys you create by rolling dice - guerby
https://www.crowdsupply.com/dicekeys/dicekeys
======
cyberbanjo
just pull N random lines from a dictionary file...

~~~
grumio
The whole point is that the source of randomness is coming from rolling
physical dice, instead of a potentially flawed (pseudo)random number
generator.

